# Laptop per Ratenkauf trotz Schufa



## fidel123 (7. Februar 2009)

Moin Leute,
Also ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr wisst wo ich einen Laptop per Ratenkauf kaufen kann trotz Schufa wie ihr ja wisst kann man ja wegen irgend einer kleinigkeit eine negative Schufa bekommen...-.-
Nun bei Quelle geht das aber da ich schonmal früher was anderes bestellt habe und noch zahle kann ich noch nichts bestellen erst wenn ich den kompletten Betrag wieder ausgezahlt habe.
Nun wisst ihr vieleicht wo es einen Laptop trotz Schufa gibt bzw kaufen kann per Ratenkauf natürlich also kein Nachname oder Rechnung weil solche Shops kenn ich.
Und bitte keine Flames oder so wie *öhh bezahl erstma deine anderen raten....* sowas hör ich ungern das ich die ja auch bezahle nicht wie manch andere was bestellen und nichts bezahlen.Also wiegesagt hab die schufa wegen einer kleinigkeit bekommen wo ich das geld paar tage später überwiesen hab als ich im urlaub war...

Danke im Vorraus

MFG


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Februar 2009)

Ich bezweifle das du wirklich irgendwo etwas kriegst wenn es ein seriöses ordentliches Geschäft ist... höchstens in einem dieser türkischen Fakehandypaläste in den Hinterstraßen der abgewracktesten Stadtteile...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Februar 2009)

Ja Selor die kenn ich auch in Wuppertal^^.


----------



## Tikume (8. Februar 2009)

Du scheinst ganz schön auf Pump zu leben. Tu Dir einen Gefallen und verzichte einfach auf den Laptop.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Nunja, kenn mich da nicht aus^^ Aber man sollte bemüht sein, möglichst alles ohne Raten zu zahlen da man so schneller die Übersicht über seine Finanzen verlieren kann, schliesslich ist es dein Geld das so schneller Futsch geht.

Und, für was brauchst du einen laptop? Wenn er nicht sooo nötig is würd ich dir halt doch empfehlen ihn dir nicht zu leisten.
Nunja, such dir Möglichkeiten mehr Geld zu bewkommen^^oder auf andere Weise an Geld zu kommen (ich rede nicht von Drogen o.ä.!).


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2009)

1) 8,- Euro kostet der Blick in die eigene Schufa Kartei
2) zu Unrecht eingetragene bzw. aus Missverständnissen enstandene Einträge, lassen sich per Gespräch mit der Schufa und dem "Verursacher" entfernen.
3) Einen Laptop auf Pump zu kaufen und, wenn ich deine Beschreibung richtig deute, dass vermutlich auch in 48 oder mehr Monatsraten ist Irrsinn. Die Technik entwickelt sich viel zu schnell weiter und du an diesem alten Gerät a) ewig bezahlst und b) die Zinsen in Relation zum Kaufpreis explodieren.
4) Möglichkeiten an Geld ohn Schufa heranzukommen gibt es in folgenden Möglichkeiten
- Auxmoney
- Smava

Im Fazit würde ich aber den Rat der anderen User befolgen und auf den Laptop verzichten, wenn du bereits Ratenkredite laufen hast. Einen weiteren Sozialschmarotzer braucht es nicht wirklich in einem oder anderthalb Jahren.


----------



## Stancer (8. Februar 2009)

Also 48 Raten sind viel zu viel. Das sind ja 4 Jahre, wobei es drauf ankommt was man mit dem Notebook machen will. Aber wenn man es auf Raten kaufen will, muss es ja schon etwas können, denn unter 800€ lohnt sich nen Ratenkauf ja garnet.

Nen Notebook zum spielen reicht bei mir max. 2 Jahre, danach ist die Technik veraltet und es läuft kaum noch was.

Wegen der Schufa kommt drauf an was es war und um wie viel Geld es ging. Aber ich sag mal, wenn man negative Schufa hat, stimmt schon irgendwas nicht.

Wenn es aber wirklich unrechtmäßig ist, dann kannste versuchen dort wo du den neuen Kredit aufnehmen willst die Situation darzulegen. Also schriftstücke mitnehmen, Kontoauszug, Gehaltsnachweise um zu zeigen, das dein Konto gedeckt ist und das regelmäßig was drauf kommt.


----------

